# Framebuffer console on the Intel 810

## Kream

I'm trying to enable the fbcon for the Intel 810. I've enabled 

VESA VGA graphics console

 Advanced low level driver options 

<*>     8 bpp packed pixels support

<*>     16 bpp packed pixels support 

<*>     24 bpp packed pixels support   

  x<*>     32 bpp packed pixels support

[*]   Select compiled-in fonts  

  x x[*]     VGA 8x8 font                          

  x x[*]     VGA 8x16 font       

and in my /boot/grub/grub.conf I have 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x31A 

on bootup, it says that this is not a recognised video mode. I can also not see anything in dmesg that indicates to me that the framebuffer device is operative. 

how do I get this working / diagnose what went wrong ?

----------

## ebrostig

You didn't tell us which kernel version this is.

I have not had much success with i810 and Fb until 2.4.20-ck2.

Basically I just skipped using it. It doesn't add any value to my system anyway.

Also, the video mode you try to use, what is it (i.e 80x40, 130x50 or...)

Erik

----------

## Kream

using kernel 2.4.20-ck2    :Cool: 

I just want to try it out... any help most appreciated.

i booted into various VGA modes when I put vga=ask .... you mean that's it ?

----------

## ebrostig

 *Kream wrote:*   

> using kernel 2.4.20-ck2   
> 
> I just want to try it out... any help most appreciated.
> 
> i booted into various VGA modes when I put vga=ask .... you mean that's it ?

 

Yes, either that or a different video mode.

Check /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt for different modes available.

Btw, that directory contains a lot of documentation on the use of Framebuffers in general.

Erik

----------

## Krisserferson

This is what I appended.. ofcourse you should use your own sync and res values

 :Very Happy: 

```

video=i810fb:vram=8:hsync1=31.5:hsync2=48.5:xres=1024:yres=768:mtrr:accel

```

----------

## Kream

Just thought I'd mention that you have to have a kernel patched with i810fb-lite or i810fb for the framebuffer on the Intel 810.

----------

## j11888

on my 2.6 kernel (gentoo-test-sources) , i use the cmdline "root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi video=i810fb:vram:2,xres:1260,yres:1024,bpp:16,hsync1:30,hsync2:55,vsync1:50,vsync2:85,accel"

and:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

 

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

```

i dont use the vesa driver, though ive found the same error w/ the vga= when i had practicallly all the fb options compiled in......no matter if i did 0x... or something like 791 it said it was a wrong number, and the ones it suggested were like 80x85 and such.....anyways, w/ the configuration i got above, fb works pretty good (but on the test11 preempt would cause directfb (and linux w/ it) to crash for some reason.........but ill test that on the final l8r)

----------

## adammc

 *Kream wrote:*   

> Just thought I'd mention that you have to have a kernel patched with i810fb-lite or i810fb for the framebuffer on the Intel 810.

 

http://i810fb.sf.net/  for the 2.4.* patch, with 2.6.0 there's a driver included.

----------

## zrl

 *Quote:*   

> http://i810fb.sf.net/  for the 2.4.* patch, with 2.6.0 there's a driver included.

 

My 2.6.x kernel does not do what I tell it to do.

fbset -xres, -yres, -g and other fbset command will return i/o control error. 

I have not try 2.4.x yet.

vesafb let me do fbset -xres, though, that's all it will do.

boot arguement does nothing.[/quote]

----------

## zrl

kernel 2.6.x does have i810 framebuffer support.

see boot parameters in the linux/Documentation/fb/intel810.txt for detail.

the syntax from http://i810fb.sourceforge.net does not work. you have to do it as described in the kernel documentation.

----------

## swimmer

hmm - it may be supported but I can't get it running  :Sad: 

My grub line is: *Quote:*   

> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.4-ck1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 video=i810fb:xres:1280,yres:1024,bpp:32,accel,mtrr vga=795 splash=silent

  but the astonishing thing is that he doesn't use i810fb at all!

 *Quote:*   

> vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8800000, size 16384k
> 
> vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=5
> 
> vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0
> ...

 

I had to compile in vesafb as well otherwise the kernel would not compile at all  :Sad: 

I tried the i810fb as a module and compiled in - no difference at all ...

Just some more information about my system:

```
 lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

I hope you have some ideas ....

greetz

Stefan

----------

## raylpc

Does the kernel 2.6.5-rc1-mm1 come with the most updated i810fb? I read the Documentation/fb/intel810.txt, and the date is  Mar 17, 2002.  So I guess it is the old one. i810b.sourceforge.net released a new one on Feb 1, 2003. And the author, Tony Daplas,  didn't work on it for one year since he didn't have time.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> News (16-01-2004):
> 
> I'm back.  I've been busy for the most part of last year that I have neglected this project and even failed to answer most e-mails.  One more thing, I don't have any access to any Intel 810 or 815 machines anymore, so it will be difficult to add features to the driver.  However, I'll still try to do my best to submit patches/updates.  Just let me know.  (This time, I'll be around .
> ...

 

From the quote, since he doesn't have a i810 machine anymore, I think the development would be slowed down. Maybe you can give a try to the i810 from his site. But I don't know if that will apply to kernel 2.6 cleanly.

----------

## swimmer

Hi guys, 

I got my problem fixed  :Smile: 

I 

- compiled agpart, intel-agp and i810fb as modules

- put the following line in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> i810fb

 

- put the following line in /etc/modules.d/aliases

 *Quote:*   

> options i810fb xres=1600 yres=1200 bpp=32 accel=1 mtrr=1

 

- do an 

```
modules-update
```

- put the following line in /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.4-ck1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 video=i810fb vga=838 splash=silent

 

and reboot ...

Et voila  :Wink: 

Stefan

PS: On  i810fb.sourceforge.net I saw only drivers for the 2.4 series so it seems that the 2.6 kernel has the most recent ones integrated ...

----------

## maschievano

Does it work?

----------

## Painkiller

Is this still Valid for the Kernel 2.6.12

I wanna run framebuffer with my Intel 810 chipset.

Also i found this document

http://i810fb.sourceforge.net/howto/index.html

But i don't wanna try until know about the dates.

----------

## voytas

i have i810fb working without any patches

i use gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11

i have problems with 2.6.14-r2 i810fb seems to be broken in that release i have kernel panic upon boot

----------

## Painkiller

 *voytas wrote:*   

> i have i810fb working without any patches
> 
> i use gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11
> 
> i have problems with 2.6.14-r2 i810fb seems to be broken in that release i have kernel panic upon boot

 

Without the patches??,hmmm Sounds really interesting, could you please tell me how you did it.??

Thanx

----------

## voytas

My kernel config:

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
```

lilo.conf:

```
append="splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet video=i810fb:xres:1024,yres=768,hsync1:30,hsync2:70,vsync1:50,vsync2:160,vram:4,bpp:16,accel reboot=warm CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

```

As I've said I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11

PS

I own i815 Mobo, but AFAIK it the asme Graphic Chip as in i810 (the same driver)

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware.

Not exactly Destop Environment stuff.

----------

## philng

 *voytas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Small correction 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

